# How Many Discus Does it Take to Stock a 55 Gallon?



## DTetras2

Sooooo, how many discus can I fit in a 55 gallon tank, and this tank isn't going to be set for a while so I've got all the time in the world


----------



## Revolution1221

55 is pretty small for discus its just not wide enough i would say 75 minimum and the guy i work with has never recommended keeping more than 3 in a 75 gallon because they get pretty big.


----------



## snyderguy

they say 10 gallons for each grown discus, but if you start with juveniles, you could do 5 in a 55. But keep in mind that in the future, when they get bigger, you will have to get a bigger tank eventually


----------



## petlovingfreak

I agree, I was thinking 3-4 in a 75 gallon.


----------



## Revolution1221

while i was at it i thought i would share this video i came across on youtube not long ago very sad how overcrowded this tank is. it looks like a 29 gallon to me but may be a little bigger.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ0WnGSsR18


----------



## snyderguy

Wow, that is way overcrowded but they all look amazingly healthy too. Interesting.


----------



## Revolution1221

snyderguy said:


> Wow, that is way overcrowded but they all look amazingly healthy too. Interesting.


my guess is its brand new tank he probably made this video the day he set it up. probably bought all the discus from someone taking down a big big tank where they were actually taken care of. if the tank was old at all it would be filthy it just looks like its a day old tank.


----------



## snyderguy

It does kinda look like that. Didn't think of that one.


----------



## Revolution1221

yeah its the only logical thing i can think of because at work we dont even overstock our tanks that bad and they get scrubbed clean every week and they still get dirty as hell with in no time from being slightly over stocked.


----------



## gypsity

not that I am standing up for this guys idea of a nice tank or anything, but if you look at the rest of his videos, it appears as tho he may be a breeder. I seem to think that this is not a full time home for his fish, rather a quick display of the specimens he owns. I would hope anyway...


----------



## emc7

You can raise 6-8 juvie discus in a 55 with daily water changes, but only keep one pair when they grow up. 

It looks like a display tank. You might set one up for a weekend at a show, but its not how you really keep the fish. But in those tanks with closed stands, there could be additional water you don't see. But even with 2 canister filters or a sump the size of the tank, you'd have to change water 3 times a day to keep those fish in there any length of time.


----------



## DTetras2

Ok, thanks for letting me know about how many discus I can put in my 55, I think I may reconsider 
That's a 37 gallon, btw, and that's so sad Poor fish


----------



## Peeps

I would put two in a 55 gallon. That tank is very beautiful but very sad. Those poor fish have no swimming room.


----------

